# PC System configuration for 85000....



## Lop (Jan 1, 2013)

1. What is the purpose of the computer? What all applications and games are you going to run? (Stupid answers like 'gaming' or 'office work' will not work. Be exact. Which games? Which applications? Avoid the word 'et cetera.')
Ans:BF3, crysis 2&3 ,assassins creed 3, revelation, dirt 3, batman, far cry3, hitman,etc 

2. What is your overall budget? If you can extend a bit for a more balanced configuration, then mention this too.
Ans:85000

3. Planning to overclock?
Ans:Yes

4. Which Operating System are you planning to use?
Ans:Windows 8 (but please tell if all games run on windows8)

5. How much hard drive space is needed?
Ans:1 Tb Minimum

6. Do you want to buy a monitor? If yes, please mention which screen size and resolution do you want. If you already have a monitor and want to reuse it, again mention the size and resolution of monitor you have.
Ans:Yes, 22 Inch minimum

7. Which components you DON'T want to buy or which components you already have and plan on reusing?
Ans:I dont have any components.

8. When are you planning to buy the system?
Ans:In january third week

9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?
Ans: No

10. Where do you live? Are you buying locally? Are you open to buying stuff from online shops if you don't get locally?
Ans: New Delhi

11. Anything else which you would like to say?
Ans:


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jan 2, 2013)

*CPU*:Intel Core i5 3570k @14k
*Motherboard*:Asus P8Z77-V Pro @15.5k
*RAM*:G.Skill RipjawsX DDR3 4 GB (F3-12800CL9S-4GBXL) *2 @3.32k
*GPU:*Sapphire AMD HD 7950 3GB GDDR5 Flex Edition 3 GB GDDR5 @23k
*HDD*:WD Blue 1TB @4.5k
*PSU*:Corsair TX 650 V2@5.8k
*DvD Drive*:Asus DRW-24B3ST@1.1k
*Cabinet*:Carbide 400r@4.6k
*Monitor*:BENQ GW2250HM @8.6k
*Keyboard*:Logitech K200 @0.4K
*Mouse*:Logitech G400@1.6k
*Speakers*:F&D A111U 2.1 @1.6k
*CPU Cooler*:Cooler Master Hyper 212 EVO @2.1k
*Total-86k*


----------



## Cilus (Jan 2, 2013)

OP should go for the *Sapphire HD 7950 Vapor-X OC with Boost* version around 22K instead of the Flex edition. Flex edition is for multi-Monitor setup and comes with more number of Display outputs which is useless for a single Monitor setup.

Here is my suggestion with an AMD based solution:-

AMD FX 8350 @ 12.5K (it is reported to be retailing at 11.5K in Neheru Place)
Cooler Master Hyper 212 Evo @ 2.2K
MSI 990FX-GD65 @ 9K
G.Skill RipjawsX 1600 MHz DDR3 8 GB (1 x 8 GB) PC RAM (F3-12800CL10S-8GBXL) @ 2.8K
WD Caviar Green 1TB HDD (64 MB Cache, SATA 6 Gbps) @ 4.3K
MSI HD 7970 3GB GDDR5 OC @ 28.5K
Corsair TX 650V2 @ 5.8K
Logitech G400 @ 1.6K
Logitech K200 @ 0.4K
F&D A510 2.1 Speaker @ 2K
Asus DRW-24B3ST @ 1.1K
Corsair Carbide 400R @ 4.6K
BenQ GW2250HM @ 8.6K

*Total: around 83.5K. *
Now gaming performance wise, it will perform better than any Intel rig suggested here due to the presence of HD 7970. At 1080P, games become more GPU dependent and having a more powerful GPU than a more powerful CPU makes better sense.


----------



## Lop (Jan 2, 2013)

thank you for your replies...
I have few doubts... Please clear...
1. i5 3570k vs fx8350
2. does the motherboard support crossfire and sli for future upgrades....
3. 7950 vs 7970 is it worth the extra 5.5k
4. difference between benq gw2250hm and gl2250hm
5. is windows 8 compatable with all the games...


----------



## Cilus (Jan 2, 2013)

*i5 3570K Vs FX8350*: In pure gaming performance, the intel CPU is ahead of FX8350 *when used with same Graphics card*. But since 8350 + 990FX combo is far cheaper, we are able to put a more powerful GPU with the AMD config. As a result FX-8350 + HD 7970 > 3570K + HD7950 in gaming performance. In Multi-threaded performance like video encoding, Adobe Photo Editing, Cryptography etc, 8350 is more or less on the same league of i5 3570K, sometimes ahead and sometime slightly behind.

*Crossfire and SLI support*: Both the motherboard suggested here (Asus P8Z77-V Pro and 990FX-GD65) support two way Crossfire and SLI. However, the Intel one only support Multi-GPU in 8X-8X mode whereas 990FX supports it in full 16X-16X speed. It will also allow you to put a third card in X16-X18-X8 configuration.

*Choice of GPU*: HD 7970 is reasonably powerful than HD 7950 and the price difference is very much justified. Also 7970 is a better overclocker and can easily run to 1000 MHz speed, even with the stock cooler.

*Choice of Display*: BenQ gw2250hm suggested by us is based on VA panel technology which offers superior image quality, color reproduction and viewing angle than conventional TN panel based Displays and the one you have asked, GL2250hm, is a TN panel based one.

*Game Compatibility*: Yes, Windows 8 is compatible with all the current games. But make sure you have downloaded and installed all the latest Graphics Driver for Windows 8 for the Graphics card you're going to use.


----------



## hitman4 (Jan 2, 2013)

for GAMING as the prime purpose of OP i would recommend rajatgod's rig
Answers to all your doubts.......
1. i5 3570k is way ahead of fx8350 when it comes to gaming and entertainment.... But for multitasking i would recommend fx8350.
2. asus z77 v pro does support crossfire and sli...
3.  7950 when overclocked reaches 7970 stock.. So i dont think that for single monitor you need anything more than 7950 for 1080p gaming. But if you are considering multi gpu setups in the past then go for Gtx 670... as it has been said that sli gives more smootheness than cf..
4. Dont know
5. Yes most games are compatable with windows 8..


----------



## Cilus (Jan 2, 2013)

Hitman4, get your facts correct 1st and stop blubbering. Gaming performance is not CPU dependent only, especially in 1080P and higher resolution. It is the CPU (30%) + GPU (70%) combination which can handle heavy games properly. At 1080P resolution, gaming performance advantage of i5 3570 over FX-8350 never crossed even 6%, even when used with same GPU. Now if you add a more powerful GPU to the FX-8350, it will surely go ahead.

Regarding performance of HD 7970 Vs HD 7950: Install Far Cry3, set the Video Options to Ultra and set the Anti-Aliasing Mode to 8X MSAA @ 1080P resolution and see how cards like HD 7950 or GTX 660 Ti will come to its Knees, unable to cross the desired FPS level, 60, to be exact. You will also find similar results with games like Sleeping Dogs.


----------



## hitman4 (Jan 2, 2013)

@Cilus giving your opinion is not blubbering.
and read thisAMD's FX-8350 processor reviewed - The Tech Report - Page 14
*THIS ARTICLE CLEARLY CONCLUDES THE FOLLOWING:
*


> *the FX-8350 outperforms both the Core i5-3470 and the 3570K in our nicely multithreaded test suite. As a result, the FX-8350 will give you more performance for your dollar than the Core i5-3570K, and it at least rivals our value favorite from Intel, the Core i5-3470
> 
> Pop over to the gaming scatter, though, and the picture changes dramatically. There, the FX-8350 is the highest-performance AMD desktop processor to date for gaming, finally toppling the venerable Phenom II X4 980. Yet the FX-8350's gaming performance almost exactly matches that of the Core i3-3225, a $134 Ivy Bridge-based processor. Meanwhile, the Core i5-3470 delivers markedly superior gaming performance for less money than the FX-8350. The FX-8350 isn't exactly bad for video games—its performance was generally acceptable in our tests. But it is relatively weak compared to the competition.*



.
And if you want both slots to be X16 then go for Asus Maximus V Gene


----------



## Lop (Jan 2, 2013)

thank you for replying

please tell what is difference between blue and green 1tb hard drives and which is better...?

also i have finalised the following:
RAM:G.Skill RipjawsX DDR3 4 GB (F3-12800CL9S-4GBXL) *2 @3.32k
PSU:Corsair TX 650 V2@5.8k
DvD Drive:Asus DRW-24B3ST@1.1k
Cabinet:Carbide 400r@4.6k
Monitor:BENQ GW2250HM @8.6k
Keyboard:Logitech K200 @0.4K
Mouse:Logitech G400@1.6k
Speakers:F&D A111U 2.1 @1.6k
CPU Cooler:Cooler Master Hyper 212 EVO @2.1k
Total-27.5k
Please suggest cpu and motherboard and gpu and hard drive


----------



## Cilus (Jan 2, 2013)

WD Blue is better as it offers better transfer rate and build quality. But it is very hard to find a 1TB Blue HDD now a days. If you can spend a little extra then opt for *WD Caviar Black 1TB HDD which will cost your around 5.7 to 6k*. But it also offers better performance, very good build quality and a unmatched 5 years warranty.

Hitma04, that's the problem with you guys. Instead of reading the whole review, you guys just jump to conclusion by reading the end part where the concluding remarks are given. I suggest you read the Game performance @ 1080P, each of them, in reviews given in Tomshardware, Guru3d and Anandtech and you will find what I am talking about. For testing game performance, reviewers normally lower the resolution below 1366X768 and turn off the details like MSAA, AA, AO, Texture Quality etc to make the game mor CPU dependent. But when you are playing anything at 1080P/1200P or higher with highest graphics settings, the performance difference between CPUs are actually negligible and providing a HD 7970 with a FX-8350 will surely beat a i5 3570K equipped with HD 7950 @ 1080P setting when Graphics settings are set to high or ultra. Even with same Graphics card, at 1080P, gaming performance difference never exceeds more than 7% for i5 3570K.

 And the review site you have provided, they didn't even turn on DirectX 11 modes in some games like Batman Arkham City. You can't expect a guy, spending 85K for gaming system, is going to turn off all the advanced graphics quality features to just show how better FPS he gets with Intel processor....I guess you're getting my point.


----------



## sumonpathak (Jan 2, 2013)

and to top it off the review system they use is questionable..try OCN 
i already posted the link somewhere in TDF but it got buried.


----------



## hitman4 (Jan 2, 2013)

Lop said:


> Please suggest cpu and motherboard and gpu and hard drive



I can calculate that you are left with 57.5k
Get i5 3570k 13.9
Asus Maximus V Gene 14.6k
Gigabyte Gtx 670 25.5k
Western Digital Caviar Blue 4.5k


----------



## vkl (Jan 2, 2013)

@hitman4
For the same graphic card the i5 3570k is ahead of fx8350.But at 1080p only in some CPU bound games like Skyrim,Starcraft 2,Just cause2,Civ5 and some others i5 3570k is faster by a margin.
But for most other games at 1080p,fx8350 and i5 3570k would perform identical for the same graphic card.

At 1080p,fx8350+hd7970 would be significantly i5 3570k+hd7950 in most of the games as hd7970 is significantly faster than hd7950.
If both the configs had hd7970 then one can go for i5 3570k based config as it would have some advantage in some CPU bound games but everywhere else they would perform similar.
Also gtx670 is slower than hd7970.


----------



## hitman4 (Jan 2, 2013)

let the poll speak for itself


----------



## N@m@n (Jan 2, 2013)

@OP go for hd7970


----------



## vickybat (Jan 2, 2013)

*FX 8350 + 7970  >  i5 3570k + 7950...... Period*

For the same budget, i would always pick the better gpu and in this case, its undoubtedly 7970.
8350 + a decent motherboard definitely offers more value and one need not be too fussy if 1080p gaming is concerned.
Nothing much to separate between the two cpu's.

My pick is the 8350 and its price has even come down. One member in a different thread bought it for 11.4k including taxes from nehru place.
Its unbeatable at that price for sure.

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/pc-components-configurations/168172-new-cpu-2.html



hitman4 said:


> @OP
> Take a look and judge View attachment 8279



Op cannot judge anything from that at all. Can you tell me what you comprehend from that?

Those tests are done in lower resolutions making them cpu bound. Therefore fps count increases drastically and that figure gives you the average fps of all the games tested at low resolutions.

But at 1080p, the graph's gonna look a lot different( almost equal bars) . Nothing much to differentiate in gaming between i7, i5 and fx at high resolutions. 
A few fps here and there is nothing to write home about.

Be realistic mate and don't follow graphs blindly.


----------



## The Incinerator (Jan 2, 2013)

*Processor : Intel Core i5 3570K - Rs 13,812
Motherboard : GA-Z77X-UD3H - Rs 12,075 (Does both SLi and CF and has msata too)
GPU : MSI HD 7970 3GB GDDR5 OC : Rs 28,500
HDD - Seagate Barracuda 1TB - Rs 4,300*
RAM:G.Skill RipjawsX DDR3 4 GB (F3-12800CL9S-4GBXL) *2 @3.32k
PSU:Corsair TX 650 V2@5.8k
DvD Drive:Asus DRW-24B3ST@1.1k
Cabinet:Carbide 400r@4.6k
Monitor:BENQ GW2250HM @8.6k *( Try and get the DELL ST2240L [1920x1080 IPS panel with LED] for Rs 400 more approx.)*
Keyboard:Logitech K200 @0.4K
Mouse:Logitech G400@1.6k
Speakers:F&D A111U 2.1 @1.6k
CPU Cooler:Cooler Master Hyper 212 EVO @2.1k

Edit : Total - Rs 87,807/-

If you are not too tight on your budget better spend Rs 2700 more and get this Rig.


----------



## sam_738844 (Jan 2, 2013)

Why Dont we all pick i5 3570k + HD7970 and its a win-win!


P.S --> i know i will be scolded but could not resist the lucrative opportunity to point out the nearest possible logical soultion/ not entirely technical  and it also means that i follow posts carefully....so, given below by Cilus.

AMD FX 8350 @ 12.5K (it is reported to be retailing at 11.5K in Neheru Place) *We replace Intel Core i5 3570k @14k*

Cooler Master Hyper 212 Evo @ 2.2K


ASUS P8H77-M Motherboard  @9K

G.Skill RipjawsX 1600 MHz DDR3 8 GB (1 x 8 GB) PC RAM (F3-12800CL10S-8GBXL) @ 2.8K

WD Caviar Green 1TB HDD (64 MB Cache, SATA 6 Gbps) @ 4.3K

MSI HD 7970 3GB GDDR5 OC @ 28.5K

Corsair TX 650V2 @ 5.8K

Logitech G400 @ 1.6K

Logitech K200 @ 0.4K

F&D A510 2.1 Speaker @ 2K

Asus DRW-24B3ST @ 1.1K

Corsair Carbide 400R @ 4.6K

BenQ GW2250HM @ 8.6K

Total: around 83.5K+ *Around 2k for Intel i5 3570K and its around 85K. *


----------



## vickybat (Jan 2, 2013)

*@ Incinerator*

 Its Rs 87807/- in total 

Its good if op can stretch his budget. Amd system was around 5k cheaper.
Intel is efficient though and consumes much less power.

*@ sam_738844 *

How do you plan to pair a 3570k with 990fx motherboard?


----------



## Darth Vader (Jan 2, 2013)

*i5 3570k + HD7970* _FTW _!


----------



## sumonpathak (Jan 2, 2013)

whats the use of taking H77 with 3570K?
read up people...


----------



## Cilus (Jan 2, 2013)

Lets stop forcing anything, we have discussed both the options already with all the pro and cons, lets OP decide now.

i5 3570K + HD 7970, if OP can stretch his budget. But there are two things I want to point out. With the extra money saved if OP goes with FX configuration, he can easily opt for some factory overclocked HD 7970 cards like the Sapphire Vapor-X edition or the ASUS Direct CU II option. Those cards are highly overclocked version and come with the best build quality. There will also be further room for oveclocking.

Another thing: the FX series OP has a more prominent upgrade path. With Intel, 2013 Q2, Haswell will be launched, requiring a complete new socket based motherboard. And we know from our experience that in those cases how swiftly Intel just stop production of their previous gen CPU. On the other hand, AMD has already confirmed that AM3+ socket is going to support upcoming *Stream Roller *processors, hence offering a more prominent upgrade path.
Obviously those things can't be a deciding factor but can be considered value added benefits OP can get.


----------



## Lop (Jan 2, 2013)

asus direct cu2t @ 30500 is it a good card or vapor x is better.?


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jan 2, 2013)

Cilus said:


> Lets stop forcing anything, we have discussed both the options already with all the pro and cons, lets OP decide now.
> 
> i5 3570K + HD 7970, if OP can stretch his budget. But there are two things I want to point out. With the extra money saved if OP goes with FX configuration, he can easily opt for some factory overclocked HD 7970 cards like the Sapphire Vapor-X edition or the ASUS Direct CU II option. Those cards are highly overclocked version and come with the best build quality. There will also be further room for oveclocking.
> 
> ...



wow that really earns +1 for amd rig.....
And for gaming at 1080 will 7950 well not be enough I mean there is no large difference between the two...
But I think huge price gap is there if 7970 would be like @ 26k it would be justifiable....


----------



## vickybat (Jan 2, 2013)

Lop said:


> asus direct cu2t @ 30500 is it a good card or vapor x is better.?



I would choose direct cu II over vapor-x anyday.

30.5k for dcII is very good.

Owing to its 1ghz core clock speed, it will perform similarly like a 7970 ghz edition out of the box.
That will also make it a tad faster than a reference gtx 680 in almost all games.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jan 2, 2013)

I suggest go for amd rig .... Its cheaper but I think I near future games will be becoming more processor dependent since processing power is going way up and developers would very much like to take its advantage...
Also u can change processor on amd rig(although i seriously doubt u will)
So for like 1-2 years go for amd rig and for like 2-3 years go for intel rig...(that is without changing processor)...

Also its also on the news that amd is continuously firing its to executives some of important faces of amd... So idk if the future of company is secured....

Thinking Economically u can go for amd config eyes closed ....



hitman4 said:


> let the poll speak for itself



serially dude u want to take poll for that?
Its like if we try to take poll on every part then it will take a hell lot of time...
U live in india u should have known better than that ....
(no wonder that no important bill passes in the parliament)
sorry about this I mean no offence...


----------



## hitman4 (Jan 2, 2013)

The Incinerator said:


> *Processor : Intel Core i5 3570K - Rs 13,812
> Motherboard : GA-Z77X-UD3H - Rs 12,075 (Does both SLi and CF and has msata too)
> GPU : MSI HD 7970 3GB GDDR5 OC : Rs 28,500
> HDD - Seagate Barracuda 1TB - Rs 4,300*
> ...


 completely



gta0gagan said:


> serially dude u want to take poll for that?
> Its like if we try to take poll on every part then it will take a hell lot of time...
> U live in india u should have known better than that ....
> (no wonder that no important bill passes in the parliament)
> sorry about this I mean no offence...


Did i started the poll...?


----------



## Lop (Jan 2, 2013)

Intel i5 3570k	13900
Cooler Master Hyper 212 Evo	2100
Gigabyte z77x ud3h	12700
G Skill RipjawsX 2x4Gb	3000
Western Digital Caviar Black 1Tb	5900
Sapphire HD7970 OC	30500
Corsair Tx650 V2	5500
Corsair 400r	4700
HP i1230	1200
BenQ GL2250HM	8500
Windows 8	3500
APC 1100VA	3500
Logitech K200	400
Logitech G400	1500
Razer Goliathus Fragged Control	600
TOTAL	97500

how is this config.....?


----------



## draco21 (Jan 2, 2013)

ASRock Z77 Extreme4 Motherboard - ASRock: Flipkart.com

cheaper by 2000 INR and good (had good reviews read,,)

*www.flipkart.com/benq-24-inch-led-...4FKU&ref=d243955e-8b3e-410a-9de9-309805c4702a Better than BenQ GL2250HM or if possible go with *www1.ap.dell.com/content/topics/gl...n/bsd/monitor-dell-u2211h?c=in&l=en&cs=inbsd1

IPS panel 

BTW^^ seems exceeding budget by a lot.
You should mention this so that ppl here can help you better


----------



## Cilus (Jan 2, 2013)

Lop, please confirm what your budget is in the 1st place. If it is 98K now then all the forum members here were wasting our times here. 85K to 98K is a huge jump, not just normal 5K to 7K jump which we suggest sometimes to get a better configuration. We all tried really hard to suggest the best thing at a budget of 85K, explaining everything and suddenly you say that now it is 98K.................*not acceptable*.

Regarding Monitor, we have already suggested you a better Display, explaining everything. So if you just want to change it with a not so better one without any reason, don't ask.


----------



## Myth (Jan 2, 2013)

For anyone looking for a 85k rig here is going to end up quite confused


----------



## Cilus (Jan 2, 2013)

Cilus said:


> Lop, please confirm what your budget is in the 1st place. If it is 98K now then all the forum members here were wasting our times here. 85K to 98K is a huge jump, not just normal 5K to 7K jump which we suggest sometimes to get a better configuration. We all tried really hard to suggest the best thing at a budget of 85K, explaining everything and suddenly you say that now it is 98K.................*not acceptable*.
> 
> Regarding Monitor, we have already suggested you a better Display, explaining everything. So if you just want to change it with a not so better one without any reason, don't ask.



I am already thinking to close it...wasting our time is not acceptable.


----------



## Lop (Jan 2, 2013)

Cilus said:


> Lop, please confirm what your budget is in the 1st place. If it is 98K now then all the forum members here were wasting our times here. 85K to 98K is a huge jump, not just normal 5K to 7K jump which we suggest sometimes to get a better configuration. We all tried really hard to suggest the best thing at a budget of 85K, explaining everything and suddenly you say that now it is 98K.................*not acceptable*.
> 
> Regarding Monitor, we have already suggested you a better Display, explaining everything. So if you just want to change it with a not so better one without any reason, don't ask.


my budget is 85 k without os ups and keyboard and mouse...
as i have kept 10k for them


----------



## Cilus (Jan 2, 2013)

Lop said:


> my budget is 85 k without os ups and keyboard and mouse...
> as i have kept 10k for them



You should have mentioned that in beginning, not at the end of the story.


----------



## Lop (Jan 2, 2013)

sorry bro dont be upset as no one included os and ups in there build...


----------



## hitman4 (Jan 2, 2013)

you are mad...
go to hell...
wasted my time..
you..


----------



## vickybat (Jan 2, 2013)

Lop said:


> my budget is 85 k without os ups and keyboard and mouse...
> as i have kept 10k for them



Its okay mate. I think your point is well justified. None of us suggested u a ups for your rig and you've chosen the perfect one.
We also respect your decision on buying original software and in this case its the OS.

I guess the discussion is still on track. Now its upto you how much you can spend. 
If you can accommodate an i5 with a good z77 board, then get it. But fx 8350 based config will save you some good amount of money.
In this case, its your call.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jan 2, 2013)

@hitm4n dude calm down
@op please update ur first post

hey u can get a i7 3770k with good mobi in that budget
here I m posting my rig (that I m considering of buying)
highest vfm....(In my opinion):
Intel Core i7 3770/i7 3770 k 17000/19000
mobo: Gigabyte H77DS3H /Gigabyte Sniper M3 07200/11850
RAM: Gskill 8GB RAM F3-12800CL9D-8GBXL - Rs 02750
GPU: Sapphire HD 7950 VAPOR-X OC - Rs 22000
HDD:
Seagate Barracuda 2 TB (ST2000DM001) 64MB Rs.6000
Cache
SMPS: Corsair gs600 Rs. 4500
Cabinet:
NZXT Beta Evo/carbide 400R Rs. 2600/4800
OPD:
Samsung SH-S 223F Rs.1000
Monitor: Dell S2240L ips panel Rs.9000
prices I have yet to confirm but last time highest price was 79k


----------



## draco21 (Jan 2, 2013)

I think i5 is good enough for gaming with 7970 .
But as op has 85000 budget he can opt for 7970 with i7 (i think)


----------



## Myth (Jan 2, 2013)

i7 is quite unnecessary for a gaming rig unless you have other priorities attached as well.
Take an i5, upgrade gpu with the money saved.


----------



## Cilus (Jan 2, 2013)

Exactly. I7 is recommended for highly Multi-threaded environments where the software suits can utilize 8 thread processing capability of i7. But for gaming, i5 is more than enough, especially if you can get a K series one.

So i5 K series + HD 7970 or FX-8350 + HD 7970 should be OP's choice depending upon his budget.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jan 2, 2013)

He has a good budget so he can easily go for it although this much power not needed 
amd rig should also be fine ....
If we compare practically both amd and i5 rig will give same performance practically we won't notice a huge difference now but after a year or so things could be quite different...


----------



## Lop (Jan 2, 2013)

hitman4 said:


> you are mad...
> go to hell...
> wasted my time..
> you..


i did not expect this in a tech forum

anyways m thinking about this


The Incinerator said:


> Processor : Intel Core i5 3570K - Rs 13,812
> Motherboard : GA-Z77X-UD3H - Rs 12,075
> GPU : Asus DC2T HD 7970 3GB : Rs 30,500
> HDD - WD Black 1TB - Rs 5,900
> ...


----------



## sumonpathak (Jan 2, 2013)

gta0gagan said:


> He has a good budget so he can easily go for it although this much power not needed
> amd rig should also be fine ....
> If we compare practically both amd and i5 rig will give same performance practically we won't notice a huge difference now but after a year or so things could be quite different...



after a yr or so Intel config would be a glorified junk..but amd will still have horsepower to go


----------



## Lop (Jan 2, 2013)

BUT If i go with this i save 5k


Cilus said:


> AMD FX 8350 @ 12.5K (it is reported to be retailing at 11.5K in Neheru Place)
> Cooler Master Hyper 212 Evo @ 2.2K
> MSI 990FX-GD65 @ 9K
> G.Skill RipjawsX 1600 MHz DDR3 8 GB (2 x 4 GB) @ 3.3K
> ...


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jan 2, 2013)

sumonpathak said:


> after a yr or so Intel config would be a glorified junk..but amd will still have horsepower to go



in that case op can go with amd rig but he is already considering intel rig....

And also amd (company) has a questionable future ....(i seriously don't want this happen )
Technology News - CNET News


----------



## The Incinerator (Jan 2, 2013)

sumonpathak said:


> after a yr or so Intel config would be a glorified junk..but amd will still have horsepower to go



After a year or so AMD the company itself might become a glorified junk as reports are going around in the stock markets!


----------



## Cilus (Jan 2, 2013)

gta0gagan said:


> He has a good budget so he can easily go for it although this much power not needed
> amd rig should also be fine ....
> If we compare practically both amd and i5 rig will give same performance practically we won't notice a huge difference now but after a year or so things could be quite different...



Please make a full config within 85K exluding UPS and OS with the inclusion of the following components:-
1. i7 2600K/3770K
2. A good Z77 Motherboard
3. HD 7970

Sumon, as I mentioned earlier, what will happen in future can't be any deciding factor but only a value added benefit. If OP can squeeze a i5 3570K along with a HD 7970 within his budget then OP can go with it. At least in gaming performance, the Intel config will hold its ground strongly. If OP asked for productivity applications then FX-8350 would have been much future proof config due to its better Multi-threaded performance, better instruction set support and promise of improvement in performance after the release of Windows 8 Power Saver and Scheduling update. But for gaming point of view, Intel rig has its own advantage.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jan 2, 2013)

If amd is gone we won't have any other choice left  I.e. no competition for intel I don't think it will happen its mostly unlikely case.....


----------



## sumonpathak (Jan 2, 2013)

The Incinerator said:


> After a year or so AMD the company itself might become a glorified junk as reports are going around in the stock markets!



well...going by those "reports" AMD have died a many deaths by now....but sadly the bugger wont die..ya know...its sad...i almost feel sorry for the reporters in stock markets


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jan 2, 2013)

Cilus said:


> Please make a full config within 85K exluding UPS and OS with the inclusion of the following components:-
> 1. i7 2600K/3770K
> 2. A good Z77 Motherboard
> 3. HD 7970



its already there in post 38...
I m considering of buying that...


----------



## The Incinerator (Jan 2, 2013)

sumonpathak said:


> well...going by those "reports" AMD have died a many deaths by now....but sadly the bugger wont die..ya know...its sad...i almost feel sorry for the reporters in stock markets



^^ That would honestly play doom for us consumers. We want AMD to fall back stronger. Wish Steamroller does it real big this time. And the chipset business should again have a third player, may Nvidia come in to the scene!!!


----------



## draco21 (Jan 2, 2013)

^^How can it be sad??

HD 7970 is better than 680
HD 7990 is better than 690
HD 7950 is almost equivalent to 670 (With a price difference

I know that we are talking of processor here but is AMD company goes off wont these graphics cards??


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jan 2, 2013)

Buddy go for that amd rig its cost effective....
And I know including a 7970 will shoot the budget higher than 85k  ~87k... in my rig 
i already considered that
(I m hardly managing 80k. .Can't go above that so..)


----------



## Cilus (Jan 2, 2013)

gta0gagan said:


> its already there in post 38...
> I m considering of buying that...



Post the prices too, not just the config you have decided to buy.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jan 3, 2013)

Cilus said:


> Post the prices too, not just the config you have decided to buy.



updated......
the prices are quoted from my thread i haven't really verified all of them so i didn't mentioned it...
i just tried to gave an idea he could also go with i7 if op chooses....
no offense....

Gigabyte G1.Sniper M3 Z77 link
Seagate Barracuda 2 TB (ST2000DM001)
total 81k upperlimit...



The Incinerator said:


> ^^ That would honestly play doom for us consumers. We want AMD to fall back stronger. Wish Steamroller does it real big this time. And the chipset business should again have a third player, may Nvidia come in to the scene!!!



i think nvidia is doing pretty much ok with its graphic cards only......


----------



## vickybat (Jan 3, 2013)

draco21 said:


> ^^How can it be sad??
> 
> HD 7970 is better than 680
> 
> ...



Replies in bold. Actually the desktop gpu market is not the only factor. There are several others and AMD had turned down a lot of opportunities in the past ( sold its mobile gpu platform Adreno to qualcomm). Just imagine how much money Amd would have made with it. Nvidia tegra is a very good example here. Tegra 3 is making millions now and is actually a default platform choice in most popular devices.

Intel is already giving a more than stiff competition in the x86 market. Amd is completely dominated there which publicly led them to admit this fact.
In gpu segment, its not like they are dominating. Kepler is again giving a stiff competition and forced them again to drop prices. This does affect revenue but sometimes, you have little choices to make. Reports suggest that kepler has given nvidia profits never seen before . 

This all more or less sums everything. But AMD isn't gonna back down anytime soon. It has lots of tricks up its sleeve.

I'm eager to see what GCN 2 and steamroller bring to the table. Besides, they have a potentially capable *APU* segment which has numerous possibilities to be incorporated in full fledged x86 tablets
which is an emerging market.


----------



## draco21 (Jan 3, 2013)

Comparing 7970 and 680ti and 7990 and 690

Radeon HD 7970 and GeForce GTX 680 tested with 10 CPUs - Max Payne 3 | Hardware.Info United Kingdom
*www.overclock3d.net/reviews/gpu_displays/powercolor_devil13_hd7990_review/
The Best Graphics Cards: Nvidia vs. AMD Current-Gen Comparison - TechSpot


Also about AMD going bankrupt, i just realised that it wont affect Graphics cards as is is still ATI that makes cards and will probably be sold to some other company  or go back to being its own organization.

But i doubt.Remember Apple.....

Also


----------

